# Whats the Ultimate Driveway Truck ?



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

As I have expanded my business I am forced to make a choice, either continue growing geographiclly or grow my client base (expand greater into residentials). I currentlly purchased (is sitting at the dealer) a tractor/inverted blower combo to start experimenting with this season. 
As we market to residentials, I realize I will need to add equipment, most likely utilizing tractor/blowers in densest areas, & truck/plows in less dense areas.
Now for my question. I have always mainly utilized 3/4 or 1 ton trucks (I have a Jeep wrangler we are adding to the fleet this year as well)., either reg or ex cabs, now with all Fisher V plows. Do I stay with what I know (3/4 ton reg cabs) or change it up ? How much tighter can a 1/2 ton reg cab/short box turn ? Other imput, keep in mind I'm looking for production & manuverability in the unit, my commercial work is set, & we use loaders on our larger lots any way.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

1/2 ton, regular cab, shortbox Chevy with torsion bars cranked, Timbrens installed, and 8' or 8.5' Western Pro Plow... The ultimate!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cubicinches;1304375 said:


> .. Chevy *two door Tahoe* with torsion bars cranked, Timbrens installed, and 8'+* Vee *Plow... The ultimate!


Fixed it.....


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Having used both FS pickups (shortbed) and jeeps I plow only with jeeps for the last 20+ years. I have 2 jeeps and plow over 100 large driveways in upscale town. Dont know about tractor/blower combo. my jeeps out perform the trucks 2 to 1. many of my drives cant be done with a truck to customers satisfaction.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

The ultimate driveway truck would have to have a back blade on it. Otherwise known as a pull plow. Ebling and Daniels seem to be popular these days.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

2COR517;1304389 said:


> Fixed it.....


Haha! Thanks!

I always say it's too hard to see out of a Tahoe...

Of course, I plow with an extended cab 3/4 ton diesel. 

We do use a lot of 1/2 to shortboxes though.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

2004 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon, works AWESOME, just my 2 cents


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

How big are the driveways? If they are narrow then a jeep is probably the best but not very useful in the off season.IMHO. A shortbed truck standard cab with a 7.5' and has some use in the off season and is still maneuverable in tight areas also has some use on small lots as a backup. Lot of variables that you don't mention.


----------



## eric35_scotts (Oct 4, 2009)

Try putting a three point hitch on your hitch receiver and use a rear mounted box scraper. works just like a back blade. a little bit heavier but at the same time makes cleanup easier. i did notice the only problem i had was it put a lot of wear on my battery. so may need either an accessory battery or a bigger one for your truck. my favorite plow truck was a 1997 ford F-150 short flare bed with the 4.6. a 7.5 western ultramount and a box scraper on the rear. a heavy rig for a half ton but VERY EFFECTIVE


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

JDiepstra;1304414 said:


> The ultimate driveway truck would have to have a back blade on it. Otherwise known as a pull plow. Ebling and Daniels seem to be popular these days.


I agree. Whatever vehicle you decide on a backblade is a must for increasing your productivity. An ebling with hydraulic wings is the ticket


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

broncos are always a great driveway option also.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Back in the day many moons ago.....We had 5 Toyota SR5 Pick-ups with Fisher 6'-7" Plows on Front and Box Blades on the rear...These trucks were Driveway Plowing Machines...The routes we ran them were tight and in this area 90% of the walks needed to be Shoveled....So each truck had a Driver and a Shoveler.....Each Truck had a route of 60-70 Driveways.....


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Driveway, Jeep by far.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I love my jeep and have put alot of hard miles on it plowing for the past 15 years. that being said, I got a bad valve knock on my motor this winter and got in my 01 Ram standard cab shortbed and I was happy with it. Jeep are great machines for plowing driveways especially cirles and tight turns.

the problem is you usually have to do so much to make the jeep plowable and relaible that you can buy a mint dodge 1500 for around 6500 and put a plow on it and go. I like the pre 01s as they have coil springs in the front and solid axle. compared to the newer models that have torsion bars or independent suspension.

I put a bigger trans cooler, trans temp gauge, 33"BFGs, heavy duty altenator, 2" spacer lift front and back, bigger shocks and a louvered tailgate to see through(works great in tight conditions like driveways) and these 2 trucks have been doing very well for me for the past 4 years.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

cj7plowing;1304891 said:


> the problem is you usually have to do so much to make the jeep plowable and relaible


Ya your right

Aaaaah Lets see 2000 jeep wrangler, air shocks, weight in the back, trans cooler, duel batteries, Blizzak tires, plow

yup way to much work

the only extra because it is a jeep is the air shocks... except most of you fuss with the front end of your BIG trucks anyways (add a leaf, timbrins, crank the "T" bars...)


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

This is what I had before I graduated to commercial. 1977 CJ-7 with a Wrangler body powered by a 350 Chevy


----------



## Marauder92V (Dec 11, 2010)

*Jeeps*

Absolutely love my Jeep for driveways (especially the turned ones). You will need something to support the front end. I am using a set of Air Lift air bags. The first set lasted me 11 years.

Only thing I wish I had was a bit more backdragging capability on my Meyer's blade.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

a four-wheel drive tractor (about 50-65 hp) with a straight 8-foot plow with ears on the front and a reverse snowblower on the 3-point hitch


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

dodge ram w/ short box w/straight blade w/ back drag blade w/back rack set-up w/ warning light and two bright back-up lights......ahhhhThumbs Up perfect


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeeps are the best for an Average driveway. Until you get 10" of snow! After that you're screwed! 


Take the folling info or leave it.... 

why would you want to expand more into resi driveways?? What i do for my HUGE accounts is get a contract signed for 3+ years. That guarantees you get paid and such. I only have 3 accounts that have done that so far...If i get a few more i'm going to drop driveways all together. But once you drop them there is a REAL slim chance you will get them back so be careful! 

I shouldnt say it like that because i used to have over 250+ resi drives....

Now i have a strict 20 limit and do 90% commercial.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I always thought a 1 ton cab and chassis Van fitted up with a Diesel, 4wheel drive and a roll off flat bed would be the ****. Great visibility up front, short wheel base for tight turns, plenty of power and extremely versatile. The Roll off could be used for a V box spreader change it out to load it up with sidewalk rigs. You also may be able to tuck a back blade under the roll off bed depending on the clearances.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

my ranger works awesome for residential. I would not trust an auto tho in a small truck. Manual FTW!


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

This is what i use....I added Timbrens and turned the T-bars up 70 Turns....Works real well....An added Bonus is the "Chicks" really dig this ride....Thumbs Up


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a 1979 Jeep CJ7 with Meyers plow for many years. Great for driveways. This was a factory order with Snow Plow Package factory installed. Not sure what you can get from the factory now. Got in and out of tight spots.

Now I have a Ford F250. Not that great for driveways. I also use this for junk removal


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

RLM;1304373 said:


> As I have expanded my business I am forced to make a choice, either continue growing geographiclly or grow my client base (expand greater into residentials). I currentlly purchased (is sitting at the dealer) a tractor/inverted blower combo to start experimenting with this season.
> As we market to residentials, I realize I will need to add equipment, most likely utilizing tractor/blowers in densest areas, & truck/plows in less dense areas.
> Now for my question. I have always mainly utilized 3/4 or 1 ton trucks (I have a Jeep wrangler we are adding to the fleet this year as well)., either reg or ex cabs, now with all Fisher V plows. Do I stay with what I know (3/4 ton reg cabs) or change it up ? How much tighter can a 1/2 ton reg cab/short box turn ? Other imput, keep in mind I'm looking for production & manuverability in the unit, my commercial work is set, & we use loaders on our larger lots any way.


So Mike, what did you finally get for a tractor blower combo?


----------



## omaha_rick (Sep 30, 2010)

how bout a hiniker "C" plow? i service/ install plows and got to play with one last year while it was in for a routine service, i could not believe how well it worked.

-rick


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Paul,
I ended up with the same tractor I sent you (I think), a JD 5101e, with SHoule inverted blower. I bought one, & a friend bought one (twin units). The tractors themselves are now @ the dealer, they still need dealer upfits & blowers aren't in yet. Mine is going to a patio home complex (77 houses in a tract). His will be doing indvidual residentials.
Are you going to Ed Stewerts next week, I'm probably going to go. It looks like solo, as my main guys can't, one is fishing a tounament, other desnt have pasport or enhanced license, wife is working.


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

This is my list of the trucks I have plowed with.
88 KBlazer Western Old school.
91 K Blazer Western Old School.
96 Dodge Ram extended cab 1500 Unimount
99 Silverado 1500 extened cab Meyer ST
02 extended silverado 1500 Fisher MM
05 Short box reg cab 1500 fisher MM
04 Suburban 1500 Sno Dogg HD w/ wings

Most fun was the 88 Blazer, it was a rust bucket that I didnt care about.
Best Pusher by far was the dodge. 
Most manuevarable 05 silverado or either blazer.
Favorite overall is my current, The Suburban, its loaded, comfortable and its the only one that I have never buried. Not good for drives that widen behind the house though!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I had a Jeep and plowed with it for a year. Didnt work to great IMO. I had a 2" lift with the snow tires and everything. It always seemed like the thing wasnt heavy enough. It was hard to pull up in the driveway to backdrag it or really go through any deep snow. Didnt stack snow that great either. I have been using reg cab long bed 1 ton SRW and 3/4 ton trucks ever since and have been happy. Quickly thinking of all the driveways I do, theres only maybe 2 that the size of the Jeep would help get into places. I don't get into the city at all, but the way a lot of those 100+ year old houses are, I could see where you'd need a smaller vehicle.


----------

